# The HYSIDE NEO Line



## Hyside Inflatables

Hey All,

Check out our new NEO line (Neoprene)! Available in the Mini-me, Mini-Max and PaddleCat only!! 

Priced approx. 15% off stock Hypalon HYSIDE's:

MODEL Hypalon Neoprene

Mini-Me $2175 $1849
Mini-Max $2375 $2020
PaddleCat $2100 $1785

The original coating that predated Hypalon was
Neoprene (NEO) and we still offer it today. Same model designs, urethane
bottom chafers and durability you’ve come to expect from HYSIDE.
The NEO Line is priced 15% off stock Hypalon models, available in the
Mini-Me, Mini-Max and PaddleCat only. Call for details or click here to see pics.

This is also Pre-Season Time!!!! Free Freight on all 2014 orders placed before Dec. 13th and 10% off ALL Accessories! Our 2014 private boater catalog will be out shortly, so STAY TUNED...


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Neoprene Sheen*

Hey Guys,

One more thing to keep in mind with our NEO line is it's not the Neoprene you're probably used to, with the "baby powdered" look. Our Neoprene fabric has been rotocured and has a nice sheen to it, as you can probably tell from the pics. 

Feel free to call or email us with any questions on the new NEO line.

Happy Boating!

The HYSIDE Crew


----------



## mcfarrel

so i'm not very savvy on materials used for making rafts but i would like to know the advantage of neoprene vs hypalon and pvc? 
Is it just more cost effective or are there performance characteristics that make it favorable?
I have read that the pvc material is harder to roll up and stiffer as opposed to hypalon but haven't read anything about neoprene.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Neoprene vs Hypalon/PVC*



mcfarrel said:


> so i'm not very savvy on materials used for making rafts but i would like to know the advantage of neoprene vs hypalon and pvc?
> Is it just more cost effective or are there performance characteristics that make it favorable?
> I have read that the pvc material is harder to roll up and stiffer as opposed to hypalon but haven't read anything about neoprene.


Hi Mcfarrel,

Great question! Both Neoprene and Hypalon are synthetic rubber coatings. Neoprene was the first of the two and it's widely been used since WWII as a very durable coating for pontoon bridges, life rafts, tank carriers and you've probably seen the Neoprene J-rigs/snout tubes floating down the Grand Canyon. 

Hypalon is basically a newer technology and has a few key differences that make it somewhat more desirable by boaters. The main one being color options. Neoprene cannot hold a pigment, so "you can have any color you want, as long as it's black". The only other differences are better chemical resistance (not relevant, unless boating in acid) and UV resistance (but we're talking DECADES...refer to old snout tubes still on the river). 

Most any Hypalon boat manufacturer, to some degree, has Neoprene in their Hypalon coating. It adheres well to the base fabric and is often the first coating applied to the base fabric. 

I guess the best analogy to differentiate the two is like Diesel vs. Unleaded. Diesel is cheaper (should be anyway ) because it takes less of a process to produce it. Same with Neoprene..no pigments, less processes to produce, equals less cost. So hence the discount we can offer for the NEO line, yet still offering a durable rubber boat. 

Without inevitably getting into a heated debate over rubber vs. plastic, here are some great characteristics of Neoprene and Hypalon:

Hypalon/Neoprene is easy to roll, store and is very durable in transit.

Hypalon/Neoprene is a cured fabric, meaning it is vulcanized and stable PRIOR to fabrication. It has outstanding UV and abrasion resistance.

Thanks!


----------



## David L

Is hypalon getting difficult to acquire? I thought I read some time ago that the production of it (by Dupont?) was being decreased.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Hypalon*



David L said:


> Is hypalon getting difficult to acquire? I thought I read some time ago that the production of it (by Dupont?) was being decreased.


Another good question. The term 'Hypalon' itself is just a trademark name for chlorosulfonated polyethylene (CSPE) synthetic rubber (CSM). Dupont coined the term, but stopped production of their Hypalon long ago. 

(This question would probably come next, so since they don't sell it or produce it anymore, the trademark is no longer active or enforced...plus the term Hypalon is way easier to remember than the alternative .) 

We're actually the only manufacturer that makes our own Hypalon fabric. From raw materials to finished product in the box, we produce it all. We produce and stock plenty of it in a variety of different colors. Blue, Yellow, Green, Gray, Red, White, Black and Orange.


----------



## mikepart

Hi, since you are feilding questions about neoprene, I though I would ask one as well.

A number of years back a friend of mine sanded and applied a urethane coating to an old (ancient) Green River boat. Later one winter the boat got wet in storage and kind of rotted and fell apart.

He was under the impression that neoprene needed to "breath" and that the urethane prevented that and somehow caused the moisture to rot out his boat.

Do you think there is any truth to this? Would one of your neoprene boats be compatible with a commercial urethane coating such as system 6?


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Neoprene/Urethane*

Hi mikepart,

Neoprene and urethane would be no different than Hypalon and urethane. Our NEO line comes equipped with the same urethane bottom chafers as our Hypalon models do. You should be able to apply System-6 all day to your boat, with no ill effect.

I think this circumstance had more to do with the age of the boat and moisture. Those two things don't go over well with any boat. If it was ancient like you said, the neoprene could've started to give, it could've had water/moisture in the tubes for sometime which could cause the nylon (base fabric underneath the coating) to start to rot over time. Just a hypothesis, but that'd be our guess. Keeping a boat dry (moisture out of tubes/floor as well), especially during long term storage will prevent this kind of degradation from occurring.




mikepart said:


> Hi, since you are feilding questions about neoprene, I though I would ask one as well.
> 
> A number of years back a friend of mine sanded and applied a urethane coating to an old (ancient) Green River boat. Later one winter the boat got wet in storage and kind of rotted and fell apart.
> 
> He was under the impression that neoprene needed to "breath" and that the urethane prevented that and somehow caused the moisture to rot out his boat.
> 
> Do you think there is any truth to this? Would one of your neoprene boats be compatible with a commercial urethane coating such as system 6?


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Some NEO Pics*

Some NEO Pics...


----------



## suzannetheotter

Does hyside have any neo paddlecats to sell right now or soon?


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*PaddleCat-NEO*



suzannetheotter said:


> Does hyside have any neo paddlecats to sell right now or soon?


Yes, we'll have some NEO PaddleCats ready to ship early June.

We'll have Mini-me's and Mini-Max NEOs ready to go early April.

PaddleCat NEO: $1785

Mini-Max NEO: $1995

Mini-Me NEO: $1850


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Have you tested these rafts in the sun? I have a dark green super puma, and when the raft sits on shore in a sunny spot, the surface gets very hot to the touch, and the pressure inside increase quite a bit. When shuttling, I usually let air out and then top off again at the put in. When we do three or four runs in a day, it can get annoying. I have worked for crabapple whitewater for 10 years and I love hysides. But we have had at least one or two blue boats get damaged from sitting in the sun awaiting customers at the put in. Floor always need to be topped off on sunny days too, or we splash buckets of water on them to keep me cool.


----------



## tommycolorado

why doesn't the Hyside website show a paddle cat under "products?"


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Black Boats*



FlyingDutchman said:


> Have you tested these rafts in the sun? I have a dark green super puma, and when the raft sits on shore in a sunny spot, the surface gets very hot to the touch, and the pressure inside increase quite a bit. When shuttling, I usually let air out and then top off again at the put in. When we do three or four runs in a day, it can get annoying. I have worked for crabapple whitewater for 10 years and I love hysides. But we have had at least one or two blue boats get damaged from sitting in the sun awaiting customers at the put in. Floor always need to be topped off on sunny days too, or we splash buckets of water on them to keep me cool.


Hey FlyingDutchman,

Yes, Neoprene has been field tested for decades under the hot sun . It's been used in military applications, on J-rigs in the Grand Canyon and it's very popular on the east coast (Shredders). It's inherent color will definitely absorb more heat than other lighter colors, but really the precautions we recommend should technically be applied for any boat, in any color. 
We definitely recommend you bleed valves when taking out, especially if your boat's not in the shade. You can top off when you hit the water. If you're gearing up in a parking lot, we'd definitely recommend half pressure as asphalt can get to scorching temps and air will find the quickest way out! So, yes, precautions should be made to avoid over inflation from temperature change, even more so with black or darker colored boats. 



tommycolorado said:


> why doesn't the Hyside website show a paddle cat under "products?"


Hey tommycolorado,

It's not linked from the products page but is in our Online Store. We'll be unveiling our new website most likely this Fall, so stay tuned and let us know what you think!

In the meantime, here's the link to the PaddleCat: https://hyside.com/store/product.php?productid=191&cat=48&page=1


----------

